# Tiger lotus - substrate?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I just bought some tiger lotus bulbs, Nymphaea zenkeri.
I hear they're heavy root feeders? The tank I'm going to put one in is just a plain sand substrate. I'm only putting one in there. Does it not matter? Should I just get some root tabs and cluster them around the plant? Do I need to do something more drastic?


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

mine are doing great in just sand with CO2 and potassium


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

J-P you must have nutrients in your water. 

If it were me, I'd put some root tabs in there. My favorite are the Aquariumplants.com complete substrate pellets. You don't need the applicator. Just push them in with tweezers.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

these are my tank stats:
GH = 8
KH = 7
Phosphate = 1.5~2.0
PH =7.8~7.9 (pretty close the PH, I know they are related but not sure how)
Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0~.05 (yay!)
Nitrate 5~15 (I thought that was a little low considering I'm usually in the 100's)


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

J-P said:


> these are my tank stats:
> GH = 8
> KH = 7
> Phosphate = 1.5~2.0
> ...


Lighting?


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

that's a good Q

160W over 210 gallons = 1.3w/g?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

jschall said:


> Lighting?


With a KH of 7 your C02 is minimal. Optimun PH would be 6.9.

AS others have said, root tabs, water changes and NPK. They grow like weeds for me.. BTW they seem to like iron and it gives them better color


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

at last count I have 6 plants from 2 bulbs. 

yes they are growing well. And I haven't started my ferts yet


----------

